# TQftL Audiobook: Prolouge - Chapter 5



## Scyther (Jun 26, 2013)

Alright.

So, I've compiled a list of characters from the first few chapters, so people can begin signing up for parts. To sign up for a part, just upload a small recording saying a line or something.

I've decided there's no need to dole them out based on gender or anything, so everyone can be whoever they want to be. Unless there's a significant sound issue, parts will be doles out on a first come, first served basis.

Since I highly doubt there will be enough willing people to do all of these parts, I have combined a few, and may ask some of the smaller speaking parts to take up another. If you can't, don't sweat it; the narrator can absorb them.

With no further ado:

Narrator
Mew
Ms. Grodski / Nurse Joy
Mark
Mark's mom / Grumpy hotel lady
Mark's Dad / Gyarados
Charmander
Eevee / Rattatta / Skarmony
Pokemon Center Girl (Megan) / Grumpy hotel lady
Pokedex
May


----------



## Autumn (Jun 26, 2013)

mrrrr I want to do a part but I don't. know if I have a microphone. I have photobooth though...


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 27, 2013)

Scyther said:


> Mew / Chalenor


Uh? Chalenor doesn't have any lines. o.o


----------



## Scyther (Jun 27, 2013)

Haha, woops. I totally misinterpreted the last line in the prologue.

There, fixed.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't think the Pokedex speaks until Chapter 6, but here's the thing for Pokedex.


----------

